# what is the size of the stock TB?



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

What is the size of the stock Throttle body on our cars? (04' GTO)

I saw an after market one today that was 90mm. That seems awefully big.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know exact specs, but I've seen the TB on a 2005, and it definitely looks like a larger unit.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

2004=75mm
2005=90mm

A 90mm TB on the 04 is good for 7 - 12 hp depending on the make.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

If you buy a 90mm TB would you need to buy a 90mm intake or will the stock LS6 intake for the 04 gto be good enough?


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks for the reply!!!


:cool


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with a larger TB unless you're putting in a FAST LSX intake manifold...otherwise a nice port/polish job on our stock TB's is good enough.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

How much do you think a nice port/polish job of the stock TB would actually help? Above was posted that a 90MM is good for around 7-12 hp so how much would you gain with a 78 or 80MM TB or would port/polish the stock put us at that?


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

It's not a mod that I would put on the top of my list. It'll yield you an extra few ponies, but don't expect huge results. 

P&P'd TB goes for ~ $150+

Personally, I don't buy the above claims (no offense, I just don't think it's realistic). If you go with a FAST LSX intake and 90mm TB you _might_ yield 12hp. Most only show those gains if they're running FI or H/C.


----------

